# crankshaft design



## sdaaa7 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

إخواني مهندسو العرب الأعزاء أرجو منكم التكرم بمساعدتي في إيجاد crankshaft design ومعرفة القوى المؤثره عليه و زواياه ومعرفة كيفية تثبيته لأني سأقوم بربطه بساقين و موتر و يوجد لوح بالأعلى


----------

